# Check this out - 17 y/o with a mad physique - claims natty! Thoughts? (no ****)



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

This kid is 17 and look at him. Claims natty...probably not, right? Envious. His name is Jeff Seid.



















Hectic.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

J/k


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

This is new and exciting


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Could not care less if he's natty or not tbh.No-one can say for definite if he is or isn't so this thread is pointless!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

gduncan said:


> Could not care less if he's natty or not tbh.No-one can say for definite if he is or isn't so this thread is pointless!


X2 but still he looks good for 17 wethe it be natty or assisted


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah natty my A r s e

great physique mind


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Mish said:


> This is new and exciting


Been posted before has it?



gduncan said:


> Could not care less if he's natty or not tbh.No-one can say for definite if he is or isn't so this thread is pointless!


Ok.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

American College Football star (from google)


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

not doubting good phsike but his neck seems to long and far away form his body making him look a bit flat


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

Genetic freak, been lifting since puberty, doing crazy conditioning for sports.

Not impossible to be natty.

A lot of guys on here scream drugs at everyone in decent shape.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

pics of him before lifting, looks like the usual ecto who gained 50lbs.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

hes left his locker open, hope hes aware


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> pics of him before lifting, looks like the usual ecto who gained 50lbs.


Nah that's not ecto! Looks like he had the frame already. I'm ecto. It's ****.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Nah that's not ecto! Looks like he had the frame already. I'm ecto. It's ****.


i was thinkin ecto/meso but yeah.

not total ecto he was quite buff for a 12 year old.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> i was thinkin ecto/meso but yeah.
> 
> not total ecto he was quite buff for a 12 year old.


Urghhhhhhh.. :nono:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> i was thinkin ecto/meso but yeah.
> 
> not total ecto he was quite buff for a 12 year old.


is frankdangermaus short for 'gary glitter'?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> is frankdangermaus short for 'gary glitter'?


Imagine the avvy!! :wacko:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Urghhhhhhh.. :nono:


buff meaning muscular. what's it mean to you??


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Imagine the avvy!! :wacko:


come one come on, come on come on, come on come on come on thats too far


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

First pic looks just like zyzz imo, good look doubt natty though!! i bet he takes all sorts of "test boosters" that he buys from his local supp shop not realising its full of superdrol or something


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Zangief said:


> First pic looks just like zyzz imo, good look doubt natty though!! i bet he takes all sorts of "test boosters" that he buys from his local supp shop not realising its full of superdrol or something


Imagine looking like that at 17 though! Bet his confidence is through the roof lol.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks good. Wouldn't say in my opinion assisted, maybe as mentioned could be using test boosters from their local GNC store. Seems at times Anyone who looks ****e after a cycle and sees someone decent looking point the steroid finger tut tut.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

The L Man said:


> This kid is 17 and look at him. Claims natty...probably not, right? Envious. His name is Jeff Seid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At 17 I was still hanging outside the local offy trying to get someone to buy me a bottle of mad dog 20/20 and 10 ****, natty or not he's committed for a guy so young, hats off to him


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> X2 but still he looks good for 17 wethe it be natty or assisted


He looks good for any age!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

If you want to see amazing take a look at this guy






He was bigger at 16 than most of us who've been lifting for years. It's when you see his back your mind goes wtf? Crazy Genetics!

Obviously not natty though but who gives a fvck.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Was that Lorenzo in the vid?

Is it me or when teens inject they blow up more than adults? Maybe still being at home , food cooked, no stresses of work,bills, kids makes it a perfect environment to build.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

geeby112 said:


> Was that Lorenzo in the vid?
> 
> Is it me or when teens inject they blow up more than adults? Maybe still being at home , food cooked, no stresses of work,bills, kids makes it a perfect environment to build.


Not to mention getting 15 hours sleep a day, I'm lucky if I get 5 unbroken hours, that's a side of having kids I suppose


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

geeby112 said:


> Was that Lorenzo in the vid?
> 
> Is it me or when teens inject they blow up more than adults? Maybe still being at home , food cooked, no stresses of work,bills, kids makes it a perfect environment to build.


Isn't it dangerous for a teen to take gear? Thought it messes up natural growth.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

geeby112 said:


> Was that Lorenzo in the vid?
> 
> Is it me or when teens inject they blow up more than adults? Maybe still being at home , food cooked, no stresses of work,bills, kids makes it a perfect environment to build.


Yep his name is Lorenzo Becker for those that don't know. Dude went from a skinny 14yr old to a monster in a couple of years.

Wish I knew his secret!


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Surely kids on gear would be great think of all the GH in their bodies. Americans are crazy about sport too, so his coach might give him a litle pr**k in the locker rooms :-S


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

about as natural as wayne rooney's barnet , looks very good though.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Interferes with growth plate ( so science says) but I'm sure most pros started in their teens? Lee priest at 16 was huge, but short to this day ( aas usage or heriditry?)

Many say at that age your test levels are rampant but how many teens you see that are big naturally these days without assistance?


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Kids these days seem to be giants 6ft + at 15.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

fullyloaded said:


> Surely kids on gear would be great think of all the GH in their bodies. Americans are crazy about sport too, so his coach might give him a litle pr**k in the locker rooms :-S


I hear a lot of football coaches in America provide their young players with Dbol. Although do you think he's on more than dinabol?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

geeby112 said:


> Interferes with growth plate ( so science says) but I'm sure most pros started in their teens? Lee priest at 16 was huge, but short to this day ( aas usage or heriditry?)
> 
> Many say at that age your test levels are rampant but how many teens you see that are big naturally these days without assistance?


So everything else is a scare tactic when young people wanna "ride the bicycle"? stuff about limp d1ck for life etc lol.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

The L Man said:


> I hear a lot of football coaches in America provide their young players with Dbol. Although do you think he's on more than dinabol?


whatever's hes on or not, he looks immense for that age, alot of guys who take gear all there life wont even look like that like he is now


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Think he's too defined for dbol, wish I looked like that at 17, I might not still be a Virgin now :-D


----------



## antbig1234 (Nov 27, 2011)

if he is natty then big up to him ,but i doubt it ,yanks r madd for the juice lol,,still looks metal regardless :thumb:


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

If you think this is natural..... I have some potentially shocking news for you.......

More recent pic:


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Good physique but about as natural as Kylie Minogues ass


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> If you think this is natural..... I have some potentially shocking news for you.......
> 
> More recent pic:


Could still be natural.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Could still be natural.


I wont say too much in here as weeman and pscarb will come and try to tear me a new asshole but if you think this is natural you're kidding yourself.

Fvck this thread, i'm out.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

fullyloaded said:


> Kids these days seem to be giants 6ft + at 15.


Fully agree here. Just last week some local rugby lads in last year of their school came in school uniforms. Huge and decent sized, one was asked how tall he was and was around 6"4 - 6"5 17 stone with big legs ( apparently trying for England youths team).


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> I wont say too much in here as weeman and pscarb will come and try to tear me a new asshole but if you think this is natural you're kidding yourself.
> 
> Fvck this thread, i'm out.


Your obviously an expert.

Fvck off then.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Your obviously an expert.
> 
> Fvck off then.


What a dumbass. Have fun chasing this 'natural' physique, see you in 10 years when you've still got 15 inch arms.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> What a dumbass. Have fun chasing this 'natural' physique, see you in 10 years when you've still got 15 inch arms.


You still here?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> You still here?


Just for you buddy.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

awesome asthetics. he`d give zyzz a run for his money =p


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i think he looks ok,. would like to see him turn to side though and if he looks like a rizla paper or got some thickness to him..

for 17 though its a great start


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Knew this thread would end up like this,people arguing over whether hes natty or not,no-one knows for definite,so as I said 4 pages ago,this thread is pointless.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

yes this guys and Zyzz were natty


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gduncan said:


> Knew this thread would end up like this,people arguing over whether hes natty or not,no-one knows for definite,so as I said 4 pages ago,this thread is pointless.


Glad you popped back in to reitterate what you said 4 pages ago bro.. now this thread can rest in peace pmsl !!!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> awesome asthetics. he`d give *zyzz *a run for his money =p


They have a cave troll...

Dont let him out :scared:


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> i think he looks ok,. would like to see him turn to side though and if he looks like a rizla paper or got some thickness to him..
> 
> for 17 though its a great start


There are pics out there with some side poses I couldn't find them to post, but he has some thickness, he doesn't need to be as thick as an oak, he's going for fitness.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Glad you popped back in to reitterate what you said 4 pages ago bro.. now this thread can rest in peace pmsl !!!


Well I was right,and that's all I care about!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> yes this guys and Zyzz were natty


Thanks for the sample by the way , brilliant strawberry tasting


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gduncan said:


> Well I was right,and that's all I care about!


good on ya .. your medal is in the post mate X


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> pics of him before lifting, looks like the usual ecto who gained 50lbs.


Becareful posting pics of half naked kids on the internet lol!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

gduncan said:


> Knew this thread would end up like this,people arguing over whether hes natty or not,no-one knows for definite,so as I said 4 pages ago,this thread is pointless.


Are all your posts this boring?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

He's 195lbs 5% body fat and holds that condition 24/7/365.

Seriously if you think this is clean you are delusional.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> good on ya .. your medal is in the post mate X


I shall post your Sarcasm Award first class . :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gduncan said:


> I shall post your Sarcasm Award first class . :thumbup1:


thanks mate i really appreciate it ...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> I wont say too much in here as weeman and pscarb will come and try to tear me a new asshole but if you think this is natural you're kidding yourself.
> 
> Fvck this thread, i'm out.


----------



## MrLaime (Mar 19, 2012)

Natural all the way... Immaculate diet/training as your natural test/GH spurts this could be achievable.

Why not? Perfect timing i reckon.

I wish I had 1% of his dedication at 15-18... All i cared about was drinking & weed lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

gduncan said:


> Knew this thread would end up like this,people arguing over whether hes natty or not,no-one knows for definite,so as I said 4 pages ago,this thread is pointless.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

MrLaime said:


> Natural all the way... Immaculate diet/training as your natural test/GH spurts this could be achievable.
> 
> Why not? Perfect timing i reckon.
> 
> I wish I had 1% of his dedication at 15-18... All i cared about was drinking & weed lol


Another delusional UK-M member.

If you had immaculate diet/training at 15/18 years old, but were 100% natural, the difference between you and this guy would be chalk and cheese, he would destroy you.

Him 6 foot 200lb 5%.

You 6 foot 180lb 10%.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> Another delusional UK-M member.
> 
> If you had immaculate diet/training at 15/18 years old, but were 100% natural, the difference between you and this guy would be chalk and cheese, he would destroy you.


weavans are you in some way peed off with either nattys or some assisted folks, as i have never seen anyone get so upset about this as you.. its as if some natty has fcuked your mum up the 4rse, come all over your best white shirt before your bog date with a hot bloke...

chill the fcuk out bro who gives a flying fcuk wether there natty or not apart from you apparently...

Dont be jell bro go do this shizzle yourself and feel good for a change !!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> Another delusional UK-M member.
> 
> If you had immaculate diet/training at 15/18 years old, but were 100% natural, the difference between you and this guy would be chalk and cheese, he would destroy you.
> 
> ...












fukin love google :laugh:


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> weavans are you in some way peed off with either nattys or some assisted folks, as i have never seen anyone get so upset about this as you.. its as if some natty has fcuked your mum up the 4rse, come all over your best white shirt before your bog date with a hot bloke...
> 
> chill the fcuk out bro who gives a flying fcuk wether there natty or not apart from you apparently...
> 
> Dont be jell bro go do this shizzle yourself and feel good for a change !!!


Haha dw about me flinty I come across as all pent up but I am chill.

I have true respect for naturals that can stay dedicated and put in the additional work to be the best they can drug free.

I have respect for Jeff too, he's doing what he has to do, he's young and already successful, good on him, ofc he can't say he takes drugs, it's a felony in the states, I would lie through my teeth if I was in his position.

This guy has no genetic, he came from 120lb anorexic ectomorph with more bone than muscle, it took work to get where he is today, a huge amount.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> I wont say too much in here as *weeman* and *pscarb* will come and try to *tear me a new asshole* but if you think this is natural you're kidding yourself.
> 
> Fvck this thread, i'm out.


2 of the most knowledgeable people on UK-M ripped into you. For talking sh!t. Now your still going on.....


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> 2 of the most knowledgeable people on UK-M ripped into you. For talking sh!t. Now your still going on.....


Be quiet 14 inch arm man.

You can take your knowledge and ram it right up your ass.

This guy looks infinitely better than Arnold, the greatest of all time, at 16 years old, please, stfu.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> Be quite 14 inch arm man.


Ouch !!! now thats low.. any cnut can see he only has at most 13 inches pmsl


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

wevans is judging this kid by his own standards and genetics. we arent all equal and we wont all get equal results


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> Be quiet 14 inch arm man.
> 
> You can take your knowledge and ram it right up your ass.
> 
> This guy looks infinitely better than Arnold, the greatest of all time, at 16 years old, please, stfu.


Whether natty or not I don't care.

But better than Arnold :lol: you having a laugh.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Getting heated in here.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

doylejlw said:


> Whether natty or not I don't care.
> 
> But better than Arnold :lol: you having a laugh.


Arnold when he was 16 vs. this kid at 16. Not The gov. at his all time best.

I am trying to get Arnolds weight at 16, he was 6 foot 1 and I can bet you he wasn't 200lbs, also had higher bf, like 10%..

EDIT: Cannot find weight.










I will assume here Arnold is 6 foot 1 205lbs 10%, generous numbers. Jeff is an inch shorter, 5% lower bf and near 200lbs......


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> Arnold when he was 16 vs. this kid at 16. Not The gov. at his all time best.
> 
> I am trying to get Arnolds weight at 16, he was 6 foot 1 and I can bet you he wasn't 200lbs, also had higher bf, like 10%..


Was Arnold on gear by 16 though.

If you go by pics from 16 to 19+ his physique changed dramatically.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> What a dumbass. Have fun chasing this 'natural' physique, see you in 10 years when you've still got 15 inch arms.


lol what world do you live in, i was right in your assumption anyone with 16 inch arms or more has taken gear, wtf u must definetly have made the shiiitiest gains in your training life


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

baggsy said:


> lol what world do you live in, i was right in your assumption anyone with 16 inch arms or more has taken gear, wtf u must definetly have made the shiiitiest gains in your training life


Wrong, yet again baggsy.

I had over 16 inch arms natural 5 foot 10, the difference is Jeff has 17 inch arms AT 5% BODY FAT DON'T YOU UNDERSTAND THE DIFFERENCE? You make no sense.

Why is everyone so butthurt about my opinion, if you don't like it why even reply?



doylejlw said:


> Was Arnold on gear by 16 though.
> 
> If you go by pics from 16 to 19+ his physique changed dramatically.


If I speculate any more I will probably get baggsy come to my house and try and kill me, Arnold is the greatest of all time and Jeffs numbers are better at the same age especially in bf%, 10% to 5% is a huge difference.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> If I speculate any more I will probably get baggsy come to my house and try and kill me, Arnold is the greatest of all time and Jeffs numbers are better at the same age especially in bf%, 10% to 5% is a huge difference.
> 
> Why is everyone so butthurt about my opinion, if you don't like it why even reply?


i thought u was out like 10 replies ago lol u cant keep out of these type of threads must have taken you like 10 years on the juice to reach 16inch arms, im out anyway


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

baggsy said:


> i thought u was out like 10 replies ago lol u cant keep out of these type of threads must have taken you like 10 years on the juice to reach 16inch arms, im out anyway


Read, over 16 inch arms 5 foot 10 natural, the difference is I wasn't in contest shape with those measurements, I was 10-12%. This guy is 5% fat, contest level body fat, with 17 inch arms, if he was 10-12% I might believe he is natural.

I have no hate for anyone, I already said I respected him because he came from no genetic skinny ectomorph 120lb more bone than skeletal muscle, he has a physique better than 99% of lifters, at 17, with extremely good measurements, he has a small waist, wide shoulders, good leg structure and paper thin skin, he has it all in terms of shape and could take his lifting to any level and do well, but drug free 100%, no way on this planet, stints of being drug free? Yes perhaps.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Hmmm... I can smell the Possible anavar / winstrol when I put my nose near the pic!


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

KRIS_B said:


> Hmmm... I can smell the Possible anavar / winstrol when I put my nose near the pic!


No, you do not get a physique like this on pussy orals, if he is using orals more like superdrol stength.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Why do you care so much, you fcking this guy or something Wevans?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

damerush said:


> Why do you care so much, you fcking this guy or something Wevans?


Why do you care so much about me?

I don't 'care' I like to speak my mind and sometimes annoy people concurrently.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> No, you do not get a physique like this on pussy orals, if he is using orals more like superdrol stength.


No not really mate as there's very little water or bloat he is quite lean and dry looking I'd also say he's more than likely taking some injectable compound aswell cause his arms aren't really natural looking for his age IMO


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> Why do you care so much about me?
> 
> I don't 'care' I like to speak my mind and sometimes annoy people concurrently.


Please continue to not care, this thread is amusing me greatly. Remember the keywords are '5%' and 'gains'


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

damerush said:


> Please continue to not care, this thread is amusing me greatly. Remember the keywords are '5%' and 'gains'


Aye aye capt'n glad to be of service.



KRIS_B said:


> No not really mate as there's very little water or bloat he is quite lean and dry looking I'd also say he's more than likely taking some injectable compound aswell cause his arms aren't really natural looking for his age IMO


You get water retention from longer ester injectables very little in comparison with short ones, just because he is dry doesn't mean much for what he uses orals vs injectables, he looks extremely full whilst being so lean, the skin is paper thin so thin the muscle look like they're pushing through his skin, most people would look flatter and true naturals at this bf would look starved regardless of being pumped or not.



















Keep believing guys.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

In fact forget my stupid ass comment about the water I was thinking of something completely different


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

wevans the last time i saw someone this sure of something they cant prove i had just opened my door to a jehovas witness.

calm down you sound like a major bell-end


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

-AC- said:


> wevans the last time i saw someone this sure of something they cant prove i had just opened my door to a jehovas witness.
> 
> calm down you sound like a major bell-end


The last time I saw this many people believe an idea (that this guy is natural with this confidence but with no proof) I had just opened my door to a Jehovahs whiteness.

As I said before, if you don't like it you know where to stick it!

Keep believing this guy is clean to fuel your natural endeavours but I certainly will not be.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

His waste is very small, he looks very good.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thats a natty just look at him at one of the pics when he was 12 ffsake, imagine playing college football & being told what to eat by your coach physical training hard physical training from a young age, intense cardio & fatburning coupled with weight lifting & a perfect American football diet (designed to make you grow) And if thats not enough add years of dedication and parents involvement and you get this guy. Zyzz did someone say? This guy looks 10 times better.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Thats a natty just look at him at one of the pics when he was 12 ffsake, imagine playing college football & being told what to eat by your coach physical training hard physical training from a young age, intense cardio & fatburning coupled with weight lifting & a perfect American football diet (designed to make you grow) And if thats not enough add years of dedication and parents involvement and you get this guy. Zyzz did someone say? This guy looks 10 times better.


They're similar in stats.

Both not natural

Both ectomorph with hardgainer genetics.

6ft and 6ft 2

200lb and 210lb in best condition (Both 4.5-5% fat as their leanest), factoring out height they're of a similar level of muscularity with Jeff being slightly heavier imho.

Both have tiny waist, wide shoulders, good muscle bellies, paper thin skin, overly developed traps and delts from androgen supplementation.

Jeff is younger.



















Ignoring lighting, Jeff appears to be in slightly better condition and appears bigger due to height differential, they're measurements are almost identical (circa 28" waist, 17" arm 47" chest, comparatively poor lower body development) all whilst being peeled and holding no water.

So Mr. Seid has achieved all of what Zyzz achieved, whilst being 6 years younger, drug free, whilst Zyzz was using grams of gear. BS.

And as you say that Jeff is '10 times better' than Zyzz, I think you need to seriously look at what you just wrote and realise how much of a stupid post that was.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Wevans2303 said:


> They're similar in stats.
> 
> Both not natural
> 
> ...


Lets clear this up.Drugs do not improve your shoulder width, muscle bellies or shape.This lad, had very long pectoral insertions, which originate high into his shoulder.His biceps are slightly above average.He has a tiny waist,and obvious propensity for leaness.Drugs, will not improve any of these vital factors which contribute to his appearance.

Once again Wevens, your inabilty to accept the importance of genes, as in a recent post is evident.He has reached a level of development, that has been possible because of his parents, and nothing else.Maybe drugs have accelerated his progress, but his development was assured irrespective of AAS.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Wevans2303 said:


> They're similar in stats.
> 
> Both not natural
> 
> ...


GENETICS

He does look better than zyzz and could defo be natural!

Listen!!

The human body when trained well, provided with nutrition *GOOD* genetics, looks awesome!

Excuses are most people dont train from 13 yoa, don't eat right all the time and train like half assed idiots, you need to get real and look at how stupid your post was just from thinking its not possible.

FFS why does everyone think everything is gear related.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

essexboy said:


> Lets clear this up.Drugs do not improve your shoulder width, muscle bellies or shape.This lad, had very long pectoral insertions, which originate high into his shoulder.His biceps are slightly above average.He has a tiny waist,and obvious propensity for leaness.Drugs, will not improve any of these vital factors which contribute to his appearance.
> 
> Once again Wevens, your inabilty to accept the importance of genes, as in a recent post is evident.He has reached a level of development, that has been possible because of his parents, and nothing else.Maybe drugs have accelerated his progress, but his development was assured irrespective of AAS.


I already made reference to his genetic structure and how it will allow him to take his lifting wherever he likes.

He has wide shoulders, I didn't at all say gear gave him those shoulders, however with his delts being as capped as they are whilst holding an under 30" waist, his appearance changes dramatically and his already wide shoulders have the illusion of being even wider.



MXD said:


> GENETICS
> 
> He does look better than zyzz and could defo be natural!
> 
> ...


I don't agree entirely, he came from a frail 120lbs, more bone than muscle, no base, nothingness. 120 10% to 195 4.5% in a couple of years, puberty plus drugs.

Same as zyzz, no base, hardgainer of the highest order, typical ecto who people pitty as they eat 5k cals and gain no lean tissue. Zyzz used a load of drugs, self admitted.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks great. Well done to him.

I'd kill to be in that sort of condition.

Not easy to look like that even if you are assisted (regardless of what some natty's would believe)


----------



## MrLaime (Mar 19, 2012)

Wevans2303 said:


> Another delusional UK-M member.
> 
> If you had immaculate diet/training at 15/18 years old, but were 100% natural, the difference between you and this guy would be chalk and cheese, he would destroy you.
> 
> ...


But I bet my cock is bigger than his 

How do u like those "Genetics"


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Looks great. Well done to him.
> 
> I'd kill to be in that sort of condition.
> 
> Not easy to look like that even if you are assisted (regardless of what some natty's would believe)


Which is precisely what I have said, I have much respect for this young man, he clearly wants it and has put in a huge amount of work to come from his frail beginnings as a 120lb streak of p!ss.

I never said he megadosed anything, like I think people assume, I didn't say he was ALL drugs, but there is hormone supplementation here.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Wevans2303 said:


> I already made reference to his genetic structure and how it will allow him to take his lifting wherever he likes.
> 
> He has wide shoulders, I didn't at all say gear gave him those shoulders, however with his delts being as capped as they are whilst holding an under 30" waist, his appearance changes dramatically and his already wide shoulders have the illusion of being even wider.
> 
> ...


Firstly that isnt 4.5% thats a nice 8% maybe slightly less.

Are we looking at the same pics, he was hench at the young pic. Pure genetical potential.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

MXD said:


> Firstly that isnt 4.5% thats a nice 8% maybe slightly less.
> 
> Are we looking at the same pics, he was hench at the young pic. Pure genetical potential.


Hench 120lbs, no, he is a skinny ectomorph, amazing genetics according to some of the moderators of this board is 5 foot 11 18inch shredded arms without lifting a weight ala big Ron, progressing to 21 inch shredded guns naturally and then only 2 more inches achieved with drugs.

As for the bf%, I wont even bother addressing that too much but I will say you look 8% holding water to appear 10-12% in that avi. The 4.5% I mention is Jeff's validated bf measure on his body space.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

he was 120lbs at 12, 12!

He went through puberty training well and eating well and gained a lot of weight. How can you call a 12yo frail, it's a 12yo.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I think he looks like a caterpiller:laugh:,who has morphed!

And come back,to keep you company


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

damerush said:


> he was 120lbs at 12, 12!
> 
> He went through puberty training well and eating well and gained a lot of weight. How can you call a 12yo frail, it's a 12yo.


Who cares, you don't go from extreme ecto to 200lbs of muscle and bone in a couple of years clean, this is muscle and bone, no fat no water nothing.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> I already made reference to his genetic structure and how it will allow him to take his lifting wherever he likes.
> 
> He has wide shoulders, I didn't at all say gear gave him those shoulders, however with his delts being as capped as they are whilst holding an under 30" waist, his appearance changes dramatically and his already wide shoulders have the illusion of being even wider.
> 
> ...


Yup, that's me. **** my life (srs).


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Wevans2303 said:


> Which is precisely what I have said, I have much respect for this young man, he clearly wants it and has put in a huge amount of work to come from his frail beginnings as a 120lb streak of p!ss.
> 
> I never said he megadosed anything, like I think people assume, I didn't say he was ALL drugs, but there is hormone supplementation here.


Mate I agree with you. I think he's as natural as a silicone tit.

If people think he got that body by eating his chicken and broccoli and by being blessed with good genetics then they are mental.


----------



## MrLaime (Mar 19, 2012)

Bit weird looking for pics of boys who are 12.

But looking at this dudes pics, I admire his hardwork.

OP: got any pics of 16yr girls? Whith good "genetics" 

Not younger though.... As thats kinder sick


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

MrLaime said:


> Bit weird looking for pics of boys who are 12.
> 
> But looking at this dudes pics, I admire his hardwork.
> 
> ...


Seriously this thread turning into a Jail bait compilation thread is the best thing that could possibly happen.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Wevans2303 said:


> Who cares, you don't go from extreme ecto to 200lbs of muscle and bone in a couple of years clean, this is muscle and bone, no fat no water nothing.


LOL yes you do! and can!

You know how you grow?

If the gene is in the "on" possition. That is it!

Do you think pubertal boys all over the country that add 14lbs of bone mass and lbm in under afew months are gettina g per lb body weight?! :lol:

The idea is prosterous, you need to re-analise what genetics can do.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Me at 17! He was bigger at 12 ffs..


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

MXD said:


> LOL yes you do! and can!
> 
> You know how you grow?
> 
> ...


I said puberty + drugs, not just drugs. 14lbs of bone and lean tissue, perhaps up to 35-40lbs allowing for height growth which in any case is rare and I have not seen it often, not over 70lbs of bone and lean tissue, especially with an ectomorph body type.

This discussion is over.



MXD said:


> Me at 17! He was bigger at 12 ffs..


I never said genetics didn't have any role, but they certainly do not take an ectomorph 120lbs of bone to 200lbs of muscle with 2-3 years training! Just the same as they DONT let Big Ron have 18 inch shredded arms without training, complete and utter lunacy.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Wevans2303 said:


> I said puberty + drugs, not just drugs. 14lbs of bone and lean tissue, perhaps up to 35-40lbs allowing for height growth which in any case is rare and I have not seen it often, not over 70lbs of bone and lean tissue, especially with an ectomorph body type.
> 
> This discussion is over.


LOL

from 12 - 17

So 5 years?

Sure so no one ever gains 12lb of lbm *a year* ever?

Especially not in the most anabolic phase of their life?

Say no more.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hes 17 too young, Takes ages to gain a body like this Natty....Work it out


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

MXD said:


> LOL
> 
> from 12 - 17
> 
> ...


People gain 12lb of muscle a year, but not every year for 5 fvcking years what are you insane?

Factor in the water and glycogen gains, you're talking 25lbs or more of fat free mass, every year, for half a decade.....so 125lbs?.. get real.

Serge Nubret:

6 foot 1

Circa. 200lb contest weight.

One of the best pro's in his era.

AND YOU'RE SAYING SOME LIFE LONG ECTOMORPH *CHILD* GOT TO SIMILAR HEIGHT SAME WEIGHT SAME CONDITION IN A COUPLE OF YEARS NATTY YET THE GREAT SERGE DEDICATED HIS LIFE TO GET TO THAT WEIGHT?


----------



## gujkhan (Mar 17, 2009)

wevans are you his gay partner and do you shove your knob up his ass after you hav jabbed his glute that you are sooo sure he has taken gear, you dont see many 12 year olds looking like him at 12 yes he is skinny he has decent abs, traps are decent here for 12 years old


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

gujkhan said:


> wevans are you his gay partner and do you shove your knob up his ass after you hav jabbed his glute that you are sooo sure he has taken gear, you dont see many 12 year olds looking like him at 12 yes he is skinny he has decent abs, traps are decent here for 12 years old


No but i'll fvck you in the ass you little b!tch.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

gujkhan said:


> wevans are you his gay partner and do you shove your knob up his ass after you hav jabbed his glute that you are sooo sure he has taken gear, you dont see many 12 year olds looking like him at 12 yes he is skinny he has decent abs, traps are decent here for 12 years old


Strong post brah


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

this is one funny thread. i cant believe how ragin this wevans character is getting over this.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Here he is Age 7 :lol:


----------



## gujkhan (Mar 17, 2009)

you seem so sure like 100% he has used, he may have used i dont know but your certain he has, i assumed you must really close with him


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

gujkhan said:


> you seem so sure like 100% he has used, he may have used i dont know but your certain he has, i assumed you must really close with him


I never said I am certain if you read the thread it is an OPINION.

You don't know for fact he is natty so please don't try and play this card on me.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

he could be either one, I don't know.

I'm slightly more inclined to believe he has/using something. But can't be sure.

Either way I'm not bothered.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

gujkhan said:


> you seem so sure like 100% he has used, he may have used i dont know but your certain he has, i assumed you must really close with him


I'd Bet you a Grand hes used Look at the Picture!! lol


----------



## gujkhan (Mar 17, 2009)

haza1234 said:


> Here he is Age 7 :lol:
> 
> View attachment 82269


wevans, i reckon he is on tren ace what do you say mate?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

haza1234 said:


> I'd Bet you a Grand hes used Look at the Picture!! lol


Yes, use your fvcking eyes for once, body weight and height compared to serge nubret yet this guy is a child and supposedly drug free.



gujkhan said:


> wevans, i reckon he is on tren ace what do you say mate?


According to you Jeff is on Universal Animal Pak and Xtend intra and post workout and who's healthy lifestyle and clean diet + natural testosterone production of 100mg/week and GH pulses through puberty added 70lbs of bone/tendon/ligament and muscle to his anorexic frame and mean he can hold close to nothing but visceral fat on himself year round without issue.

Should have gone to SpecSavers, brah.


----------



## gujkhan (Mar 17, 2009)

According to you Jeff is on Universal Animal Pak and Xtend intra and post workout and who's healthy lifestyle and clean diet + natural testosterone production of 100mg/week and GH pulses through puberty added 70lbs of bone/tendon/ligament and muscle to his anorexic frame and mean he can hold close to nothing but visceral fat on himself year round without issue.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

gujkhan said:


> You missed out cell tech hardcore buddy


Yes and of course cell tech hardcore version, the 70g of sugar per serving combined with his supra-physiological levels of growth hormone, igf-1, igf-2, testosterone and extreme insulin sensitivity mean all that glucose goes right into the muscle cells and none of it into adipose tissue, whilst at the same time allowing Jeff to cut into his fat reserves and use them for energy....AMAZING.

The 10g of creatine per serving allowing superior strength gains and bloats you like the michelin man but because Jeff is so awesome that water goes into his muscle cells as well giving him muscle fullness and hardness and roadmap vascularity that gets the girls wet in an instant.

But of course whilst all this exotic supplementation can only help Jeff in his quest to 220lbs 4% fat drug free, it's the essential supplements that make the difference. The fish oil and multivitamins are the things that support this fine young mans cognitive and physical development, because of course, gaining muscle at the rate Jeff is, the body is at it's limit and needs all the support it can get.

According to Jeff his 9 meals a day kickstart his metabolism and allow him to gain weight, he has to eat this much because he is an extreme ectomorph body type and if he misses a meal he will lose lean muscle tissue at the rate of 1lb per hour. Remember banana pre workout and waxy maize starch or vitargo after training, forget to do this and you will lose out on this amazing anabolic window and will never look like Jeff does.

If you're interested in what Vitargo and Waxy Maize starch can do for your muscle building and pancreas destroying needs, visit www.*insertwebsitenamehere*.com

Jeff may get to the stage where he wants to take his supplementation further and venture into the dark dirty world of anabolic steroids, it's a sacrifice Jeff will reluctantly make but when he is competing in the Mr. Olympia 2021 at a contest weight of 280lbs 3% body fat and 27 inch arms he will realise it was all worth it.


----------



## gujkhan (Mar 17, 2009)

Wevans2303 said:


> Yes and of course cell tech hardcore version, the 70g of sugar per serving combined with his supra-physiological levels of growth hormone, igf-1, igf-2, testosterone and extreme insulin sensitivity mean all that glucose goes right into the muscle cells and none of it into adipose tissue.
> 
> The 10g of creatine per serving allowing superior strength gains and bloats you like the michelin man but because Jeff is so awesome that water goes into his muscle cells as well giving him muscle fullness and hardness and roadmap vascularity that gets the girls wet in an instant.
> 
> ...


I think you and jeff are really fvck buddies with that inside info


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

gujkhan said:


> I think you and jeff are really fvck buddies with that inside info


That the best you have brotato? Come on I wrote a short-novel for you have the respect to return the favor.


----------



## gujkhan (Mar 17, 2009)

not a short novel but a fact - did you know ronnie coleman has 18 inch arms without even training lol


----------



## gujkhan (Mar 17, 2009)

i forgot to add lean


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

gujkhan said:


> not a short novel but a fact - did you know ronnie coleman has 18 inch arms without even training lol


Mhmm according to some folk on here.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

xpower said:


> American College Football star (from google)


Not natural!!

College football is big business over there, and the coaches will do anything for recognition...... The kid's on something and probably wouldn't know.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

what kinda weights this kid throwing around in the gym


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> what kinda weights this kid throwing around in the gym


360 bench

425 squat

250 military

These are probably outdated and wrong though. Pretty average weight (good bench) unless these are rep weights.



Proteen Paul said:


> Not natural!!
> 
> College football is big business over there, and the coaches will do anything for recognition...... The kid's on something and probably wouldn't know.


See me and Proteen Paul know where sh!t is at with this child, he's still a freakin' boy for crying out loud.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

Proteen Paul said:


> Not natural!!
> 
> College football is big business over there, and the coaches will do anything for recognition...... The kid's on something and probably wouldn't know.


Dropping dbol into his protein shakes after the gym


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> Dropping dbol into his protein shakes after the gym


They just told him if he wanted to be anything in the sport of American Football he needed to take his scrawny ectomorph bag of bones body down to a gym and start to train and eat, whilst at the same time jab his **** with testosterone and swallow those 'power pills' so he could beat the sh!t out of anyone on any opposing team.

This is the reality of professional sport 2012 my friends.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Look guys:

1) Fact. Great physique.

2) Fact. He's only 17. That means he's not been alive long enough to build that much muscle naturally.

3) Fact. Professional sport is a short career. If someone said "Take this and turn pro...if you don't you won't" what would you do?...

4) ... I would - fact!

5) Don' t buy into this sh!t about "clean" diet and perfect supplements. That rumour was started by the supp companies -Fact.

6) Fact - i wish i was 17.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Wevans2303 said:


> They just told him if he wanted to be anything in the sport of American Football he needed to take his scrawny ectomorph bag of bones body down to a gym and start to train and eat, whilst at the same time jab his **** with testosterone and swallow those 'power pills' so he could beat the sh!t out of anyone on any opposing team.
> 
> This is the reality of professional sport 2012 my friends.


Yes. Thank you.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Either way he looks good


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Wevans2303 said:


> People gain 12lb of muscle a year, but not every year for 5 fvcking years what are you insane?
> 
> Factor in the water and glycogen gains, you're talking 25lbs or more of fat free mass, every year, for half a decade.....so 125lbs?.. get real.
> 
> ...


I have seen it happen.

Kids going from that size to his size in 5 years.

Keeping the same condition.

With my own fvcking eyes.

They are calle genetic freaks.

As for serge nubret are you saying he is not a freak? He benched 220lb for 9 or 10 the first time he first ever went into a gym.

125lb gain you are very confused. He's not in his 20s like a regular guy he's growing into a man. This happens to all people you know?

The sheer amount of anabolic activety plus training he could be natural easily. But whatever man.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

MXD said:


> I have seen it happen.
> 
> Kids going from that size to his size in 5 years.
> 
> ...


Yes whatever indeed, whatever except natural.

Stop with the genetic freak bullsh!t, he's a skinny ectomorph, as I said, if he was 10-12% I would have an easier time believing he's lucky and natural, but this guy is in contest condition year round whilst growing exponentially, b!tch please!










Keep staring and believing he is natty.


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

What's the difference if Bruce Springsteen is his shidoshi


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> Who cares, you don't go from extreme ecto to 200lbs of muscle and bone in a couple of years clean, this is muscle and bone, no fat no water nothing.


Sorry but everything you are saying is ridiculous. 120 at 12years old! had a great frame for a (12) Year old boy with very little Test going through that body ! Now factor in this from the age of about 12 or 13 a boys HGH & Test production raises dramatically and by the time he is 17 years old the natural Test & HGH , igf1 etc is very high and only getting higher, now take that factor inn & stack it with factors like dieting for (years) Strict training & amazing genetics and you get this kid. Do not belittle this kid by saying that drugs where a factor because as it is these kids are constantly monitored & drug tested.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Sorry but everything you are saying is ridiculous. 120 at 12years old! had a great frame for a (12) Year old boy with very little Test going through that body ! Now factor in this from the age of about 12 or 13 a boys HGH & Test production raises dramatically and by the time he is 17 years old the natural Test & HGH , igf1 etc is very high and only getting higher, now take that factor inn & stack it with factors like dieting for (years) Strict training & amazing genetics and you get this kid. Do not belittle this kid by saying that drugs where a factor because as it is these kids are constantly monitored & drug tested.


Keep bullsh!tting like you are mate, you're in gaga land.

Go and find vids/pics of this guy back in april 2011, he is tall and lanky looking to the point where his upper arms are nearly as thin as his forearms + looks fatter, doesn't look any more than 170lbs, you do NOT put on 30lbs + of skeletal mass in 12 months through natural methods at the same height, elevated natural hormones BULL****E you would struggle to get those gains even if you injected the hormones directly into yourself even in higher amounts.

Looney tunes.

Remember, comparable height and lean muscle weight to Serge Nubret.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

u all mirnin' ?

Fooking cants!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> Keep bullsh!tting like you are mate, you're in gaga land.
> 
> Go and find vids/pics of this guy back in april 2011, he is tall and lanky looking + looks fatter, doesn't look any more than 170lbs, you do NOT put on 30lbs + of skeletal mass in 12 months through natural methods at the same height.
> 
> Looney tunes.


Oh really ? Hmmmm well i think your only blaming drugs where ever you post cause of your own shortcomings, im actually amazed at how narrow minded you are and unable to accept the fact that this kid like i said is constantly drugtested and does several hours of cardio & Weights a week, so low bodyfat and putting on that much mass is possible within a year . Try training like this kid does and have half he`s dedication and maybe you will come half close to what this kid has achieved.

But hell i see now that you are impossible to budge so i will not waste anymore time arguing with a infantile grown man, ho clearly has issues with anyone looking great and being natural.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh really ? Hmmmm well i think your only blaming drugs where ever you post cause of your own shortcomings, im actually amazed at how narrow minded you are and unable to accept the fact that this kid like i said is constantly drugtested and does several hours of cardio & Weights a week, so low bodyfat and putting on that much mass is possible within a year . Try training like this kid does and have half he`s dedication and maybe you will come half close to what this kid has achieved.
> 
> But hell i see now that you are impossible to budge so i will not waste anymore time arguing with a infantile grown man, ho clearly has issues with anyone looking great and being natural.


I can't believe how batsh!t BLIND you are. The stuff these kiddo's use will be undetectable in a matter of hours, how the fvck do you think he is recovering from these brutal training sessions and hours upon hours of weekly training because I can sure as fvck tell you it's not just diet or supplementation, he would need to be eating near 10k calories a day and yet you think he has fuel left in the can to continually add lean mass to his frame let alone the CNS strength, you try running miles per day, spending hours of the day getting smashed to bits by blokes who are well over 6 foot and 30lbs heavier than you and then having to spend all spare time training and eating..... and then going into the gym and pushing your muscles to absolute failure multiple times a session.... you're living in bloody LOOPY land my friend.

Please do not reference me in your postings, this isn't about me at all and my gains in comparison to his or anyone else, believe what you want but you're oblivious to reality.


----------



## softail (Feb 12, 2012)

im sure this is leighs daughters boyfriend, thought????? :whistling:


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

I have seen kids blow up in size, but this guy (or shall i say kid) is ripped to shreds aswell - went i went to cancun there were dudes who were like 18/19 and were openly admitting to using all sorts of gear - Test, TREN, Dbol, anavar and they were jacked - they were big on Tren from some of the dudes i chatted to so not surprised if he is juciing - they love it down there


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> I can't believe how batsh!t BLIND you are. The stuff these kiddo's use will be undetectable in a matter of hours, how the fvck do you think he is recovering from these brutal training sessions and hours upon hours of weekly training because I can sure as fvck tell you it's no diet or supplementation.
> 
> Please do not reference me in your postings, this isn't about me at all, believe what you want.


Oh really ? Dude the tests they do can spot any abnormal variations in your system (any) so even if he does short esters it will still be detectable for months. And please enlighten me on what kinda miracle drug you are so certain is undetectable that will not leave the slightest variation in a blood test please tell me.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh really ? Dude the tests they do can spot any abnormal variations in your system (any) so even if he does short esters it will still be detectable for months. And please enlighten me on what kinda miracle drug you are so certain is undetectable that will not leave the slightest variation in a blood test please tell me.


So the entire NFL is natural too then?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

How did he achieve this at 7?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

Fat said:


> How did he achieve this at 7?


you have changed


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> So the entire NFL is natural too then?


Iknow for a fact that high school & college football is the most drugtested sport their is NFL ? Please don`t get me started more bribery & evading rewriting of rules etc exceptions made etc.... You will have to look very hard to find the more Pro the more corrupt so they lokk through their fingers. You know why ? Money they start kicking out every athlete that does drugs in the NFL then their would be no more NFL to speak of. Now the reason why its so strict within college & high school is very simple protection of kids and teenagers, being strict is the only way they can ever avert young kids using steroids. The constant fear of being caught or tested keeps kids from using powerful hormones that could ruin their life and body at such a young age.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

fat and mrl are the same person


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Iknow for a fact that high school & college football is the most drugtested sport their is NFL ? Please don`t get me started more bribery & evading rewriting of rules etc exceptions made etc.... You will have to look very hard to find the more Pro the more corrupt so they lokk through their fingers. You know why ? Money they start kicking out every athlete that does drugs in the NFL then their would be no more NFL to speak of. Now the reason why its so strict within college & high school is very simple protection of kids and teenagers, being strict is the only way they can ever avert young kids using steroids. The constant fear of being caught or tested keeps kids from using powerful hormones that could ruin their life and body at such a young age.


Incorrect, do not pass go do not collect $200.



anab0lic said:


> Thats possible natty, with good genetics/ gym pump /tan and lighting.... the fact hes lean makes him look way bigger... he wouldnt look impressive in clothes.... and he wont grow much more than that if he is natural...


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Boys, let me get some popcorn


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh really ? Dude the tests they do can spot any abnormal variations in your system (any) so even if he does short esters it will still be detectable for months. And please enlighten me on what kinda miracle drug you are so certain is undetectable that will not leave the slightest variation in a blood test please tell me.


Guys don't start insulting each other over a topic that'll we'll never no the truth too.

You make a good point and you put it well. ...But.....

There is no machine/test that you put the sample in, And the answer comes out. Its not that simple. If they look for one thing then take the other.

The question is bigger than that. US football is a $billion industry. You don't think that drug testing is a 100% reliable when theres that much money at stake? Most pro clubs have there own labs and if they're on the verge of signing the US equivelent of Messi then anything can be bought.

The US culture means the only thing you can be sure of is that the $ is king.

You can accuse me of being inferior or jealous if you want...... And you'd be right. If i was 17, that good looking and on the verge of a $10mill per year contract i'd be hanging out the back of a cheerleader. Not here doin this.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Mish said:


> Boys, let me get some popcorn


Lmfao.... Pass the popcorn son. This is better than the Super Bowl!

(sh!t...... I shouldn't have said that)


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> you must not have spent time around many mesomorphs/gentically gifted guys and/or dont know how to train effectively... that look is very much achievable if you know how to look your best in pictures and got dealt a good hand genetics wise.


You cannot make inference about me whatsoever, please don't attempt it.

You're right about Layne and Skip but this guy has an agenda as well, to make it to the NFL, make millions and have a comfortable life doing what he loves (like us all) and he aint gunna do that with no bs white ectomorph genetics.



Proteen Paul said:


> Guys don't start insulting each other over a topic that'll we'll never no the truth too.
> 
> You make a good point and you put it well. ...But.....
> 
> ...


Do not waste your time going into detail with this guy, if he honestly thinks testing means anything and that there aren't compounds you can use to create a false negative on a test + compounds that you cannot test for/wont show up on test then so be it.

You just have to take one look at some of the massive big bloated moon faced GH gut athletes in the NFL to realising testing is BS.



Proteen Paul said:


> Lmfao.... Pass the popcorn son. This is better than the Super Bowl!
> 
> (sh!t...... I shouldn't have said that)


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Good advert for dat der celltech


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

lol I can't believe how angry wevans is getting.

Americans have better genetics, fact. I went to high school there and have several friends who were 220lb plus in high school, one kid used to lift the back end of cars in the parking lot and spin them right round. I dunno if it's the larger gene pool or what but Americans are prone to being bigger.

Might also be that sports were compulsory, I wrestled one season, played lacrosse another and cross coountry another. Some kids played hockey/american football from the age of 5 every year w/o fail, and were jacked. A lot of food + training all your life = some big ass yanks!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Proteen Paul said:


> Guys don't start insulting each other over a topic that'll we'll never no the truth too.
> 
> You make a good point and you put it well. ...But.....
> 
> ...


Mate if that is your back in the AVI then hell i would not be jealous, nah mate i just think that with so much money at stake in the NFL corruption is inevitable , Iv had my bloods done my self iv actually been tested as well as the last gym i was in kicked me out as i breached their contract by taking AAS so they tested me. I was so sure i was good and clear and the drugs where out of my system comeon it had been 5 months since i last took anything at the time, You know what got me caught? Small variables on a diagram of my hormonal balance and androgenic ratio. I was actually fully recovered my test was at full natural production. I still got caught cause of mainute small variables ffsake (yeah i was ****ed off) But what could i do?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Mate if that is your back in the AVI then hell i would not be jealous, nah mate i just think that with so much money at stake in the NFL corruption is inevitable , Iv had my bloods done my self iv actually been tested as well as the last gym i was in kicked me out as i breached their contract by taking AAS so they tested me. I was so sure i was good and clear and the drugs where out of my system comeon it had been 5 months since i last took anything at the time, You know what got me caught? Small variables on a diagram of my hormonal balance and androgenic ratio. I was actually fully recovered my test was at full natural production. I still got caught cause of mainute small variables ffsake (yeah i was ****ed off) But what could i do?


You weren't trying to dodge the fvcking test though were you, stop comparing!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> You weren't trying to dodge the fvcking test though were you, stop comparing!


Actually i was cause i was aware of that they could ask me to get tested at anytime , the gym was actually sponsored by IOC . Actually you can even go to jail here for using AAS or any other PED in gyms sponsored by the IOC so getting tested was a constant concern, so you had to be smart about how you ran your cycle and when. So if a gym is that strict whats to stop college football from being even more strict?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> lol I can't believe how angry wevans is getting.
> 
> *Americans have better genetics*, BALONEY. I went to high school there and have several friends who were 220lb plus in high school, one kid used to lift the back end of cars in the parking lot and spin them right round. I dunno if it's the larger gene pool or what but Americans are prone to being bigger.
> 
> Might also be that sports were compulsory, I wrestled one season, played lacrosse another and cross coountry another. Some kids played hockey/american football from the age of 5 every year w/o fail, and were jacked. A lot of food + training all your life = some big ass yanks!


I dont even.....

Words cannot describe...



infernal0988 said:


> Actually i was cause i was aware of that they could ask me to get tested at anytime , the gym was actually sponsored by IOC . Actually you can even go to jail here for using AAS or any other PED in gyms sponsored by the IOC so getting tested was a constant concern, so you had to be smart about how you ran your cycle and when. So if a gym is that strict whats to stop college football from being even more strict?


Well it sounds like you were unlucky more than anything, coaches will know how to dodge tests it's obvious these guys are assisted just because of the intensity of the sport and associated training/lifestyle. What were you using may I ask?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> lol I can't believe how angry wevans is getting.
> 
> Americans have better genetics, fact. I went to high school there and have several friends who were 220lb plus in high school, one kid used to lift the back end of cars in the parking lot and spin them right round. I dunno if it's the larger gene pool or what but Americans are prone to being bigger.
> 
> Might also be that sports were compulsory, I wrestled one season, played lacrosse another and cross coountry another. Some kids played hockey/american football from the age of 5 every year w/o fail, and were jacked. A lot of food + training all your life = some big ass yanks!


Absolute nonsense.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

He is FIT


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

gduncan said:


> Absolute nonsense.


If you subtract the fat inner city/lower income kids, american high school kids are in way better shape than british. serious.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> If you subtract the fat inner city/lower income kids, american high school kids are in way better shape than british. serious.


You said they have better genetics,not that they were in 'better shape' in general.(15-20% of American children ages 2-19 are OBESE btw).


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> I dont even.....
> 
> Words cannot describe...
> 
> Well it sounds like you were unlucky more than anything, coaches will know how to dodge tests it's obvious these guys are assisted just because of the intensity of the sport and associated training/lifestyle. What were you using may I ask?


First of all sorry for insulting you earlier i get kinda well easily carried away, i will answer your question i used Dbol Yep Dbol at 40mg ED for 8 weeks. Was back when i was about 18 years of age. I can see your opinion is very correct in many ways but their is to much that we will never know IMO. So i guess that is where our opinions differ thats what makes this world great different opinions and thoughts about matters.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

gduncan said:


> You said they have better genetics,not that they were in 'better shape' in general.(15-20% of American children ages 2-19 are OBESE btw).


yeah and the stats are pretty much the same here.

.

Seriously, americans are bigger. a lot of bigger kids in high school, britain is full of twinks in comparison. i said it's either genetics of the compulsory sports.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> yeah and the stats are pretty much the same here.
> 
> .
> 
> Seriously, americans are bigger. a lot of bigger kids in high school, britain is full of twinks in comparison. i said it's either genetics of the compulsory sports.


I think your on the wind up.I hope you are anyway.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> First of all sorry for insulting you earlier i get kinda well easily carried away, i will answer your question i used Dbol Yep Dbol at 40mg ED for 8 weeks. Was back when i was about 18 years of age. I can see your opinion is very correct in many ways but their is to much that we will never know IMO. So i guess that is where our opinions differ thats what makes this world great different opinions and thoughts about matters.


Mind asking how the went mate? Side effects etc?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> yeah and the stats are pretty much the same here.
> 
> .
> 
> Seriously, americans are fatter. a lot of bigger motherfvcking massive fat fvck kids in high school, britain is full of normal people in comparison. i said it's either genetics of the compulsory sports.


That's a more realistic general analysis.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Mind asking how the went mate? Side effects etc?


Well lets see im 5,6 and will never grow any taller does tha answer your question? hehe  Other then that i did a 4 week PCT with clomid at 100mg ED 1 week after my last dose , so no other sides where noted.


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> lol I can't believe how angry wevans is getting.
> 
> Americans have better genetics, fact. I went to high school there and have several friends who were 220lb plus in high school, one kid used to lift the back end of cars in the parking lot and spin them right round. I dunno if it's the larger gene pool or what but Americans are prone to being bigger.
> 
> Might also be that sports were compulsory, I wrestled one season, played lacrosse another and cross coountry another. Some kids played hockey/american football from the age of 5 every year w/o fail, and were jacked. A lot of food + training all your life = some big ass yanks!


better sports mind over there all ways has been but if you look at rugby over here now the size on some of the player now compered to before better comes down to better training,nutrition,everything


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Well lets see im 5,6 and will never grow any taller does tha answer your question? hehe  Other then that i did a 4 week PCT with clomid at 100mg ED 1 week after my last dose , so no other sides where noted.


Nice one  ..I'm **** scared of permanent low libido etc haha.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> First of all sorry for insulting you earlier i get kinda well easily carried away, i will answer your question i used Dbol Yep Dbol at 40mg ED for 8 weeks. Was back when i was about 18 years of age. I can see your opinion is very correct in many ways but their is to much that we will never know IMO. So i guess that is where our opinions differ thats what makes this world great different opinions and thoughts about matters.


Hehe dude honestly don't worry about insulting me I get plenty of that on here.

Interesting, dbol shouldn't be around after 5 months no way, more like 5 weeks, it sounds like you just had abnormal T:E ratio which in rarer cases can be natural and it isn't hard to keep your T:E ratio in acceptable bounds if you use the right drugs, did you take any AI's or SERMS? I actually know a couple of people getting gripped because of using these and it affecting their T:E over the mid-term.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> Hehe dude honestly don't worry about insulting me I get plenty of that on here.
> 
> Interesting, dbol shouldn't be around after 5 months no way, more like 5 weeks, it sounds like you just had abnormal T:E ratio which in rarer cases can be natural, did you take any AI's or SERMS? I actually know a couple of people getting gripped because of using these and it affecting their T:E over the mid-term.


Nah but im not in a habit if insulting people normally, i just used Clomid for PCT nothing els before or after mate.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Actually i was cause i was aware of that they could ask me to get tested at anytime , the gym was actually sponsored by IOC . Actually you can even go to jail here for using AAS or any other PED in gyms sponsored by the IOC so getting tested was a constant concern, so you had to be smart about how you ran your cycle and when. So if a gym is that strict whats to stop college football from being even more strict?


Damn Wevens that pop corn thing made me leak a little.....ha ha ha brilliant.

So you (Infernal) got caught. Look on the bright side.... It least you now know you got good sh!t.

But seriously now, i can't believe a gym made u sign such an agreement. Are u in the UK? I've been very lucky to be able to have trained in gyms in the UK, Australia, USA and Spain and i've never heard of this before.

I know you were probably gutted but if they say "No apple juice here" ....and you sign a contract to agree, then why do it unless you got the back up of the entire medical team of the Miami Dolphins in your corner? - Sorry.

Personally i say FVCK EM! Remember that we pay them. And until they pay me to train at a gym then i'm the f***in boss! I've always liked a spit n sawdust type gym rather then gym n trim so i've never been in an IOC approved place.

Rather than arguing amongst ourselves about "Boy Wonder" we'd be better off comparing notes so we can all improve. I don't give a **** about building muscle now..... I just want to s**g a cheerleader.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Nah but im not in a habit if insulting people normally, i just used Clomid for PCT nothing els before or after mate.


I took no offence from anything you said.

Beats me mate! I think it's criminal you got tested over a gym membership to be quite frank.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

Proteen Paul said:


> . I don't give a **** about building muscle now..... I just want to s**g a cheerleader.


they were the skankiest chicks in high school. not like the movies.

was very disappointing


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> they were the skankiest chicks in high school. not like the movies.
> 
> was very disappointing


Yeah, filthy fvcking whores, not good.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Proteen Paul said:


> Damn Wevens that pop corn thing made me leak a little.....ha ha ha brilliant.
> 
> So you (Infernal) got caught. Look on the bright side.... It least you now know you got good sh!t.
> 
> ...


I live in Norway mate when i lived in the UK in Blackpool actually testing was of no concern lol, but Norway gets nearly every gym to sign a IOC contract banning PED`s.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> I live in Norway mate when i lived in the UK in Blackpool actually testing was of no concern lol, but Norway gets nearly every gym to sign a IOC contract banning PED`s.


Bloody Nords.

:gun_bandana:

I'm in such a bad mood today, pulled both groins squatting and can't even go to take a dump free of pain and discomfort.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Wevans2303 said:


> Hehe dude honestly don't worry about insulting me I get plenty of that on here.
> 
> Interesting, dbol shouldn't be around after 5 months no way, more like 5 weeks, it sounds like you just had abnormal T:E ratio which in rarer cases can be natural and it isn't hard to keep your T:E ratio in acceptable bounds if you use the right drugs, did you take any AI's or SERMS? I actually know a couple of people getting gripped because of using these and it affecting their T:E over the mid-term.


Thats better, play nicely or i'll take my ball home.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Proteen Paul said:


> Thats better, play nicely or i'll take my ball home.


Oh please, not the ball!


----------



## bricey25 (Apr 21, 2012)

The L Man said:


> This kid is 17 and look at him. Claims natty...probably not, right? Envious. His name is Jeff Seid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'cough'..... photoshop


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Proteen Paul said:


> Lmfao.... Pass the popcorn son. This is better than the Super Bowl!
> 
> (sh!t...... I shouldn't have said that)


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> Bloody Nords.
> 
> :gun_bandana:
> 
> I'm in such a bad mood today, pulled both groins squatting and can't even go to take a dump free of pain and discomfort.


Yep they even banned RedBull for a while cause it had to much caffein and the food & drug administration had it banned from the market, now we have Redbull But with less Vit B12 and other things. And get this in Norway its allowed to use and have PEDS but its not legal to buy or sell it. And it is illegal to use PEDS in any sport or gym that is IOC sponsored.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

bricey25 said:


> 'cough'..... photoshop


They aren't photoshopped, I used an image analyzer to list all editing software and all that came up for it was paint and other 'view-only' software like microsoft picture viewer.



infernal0988 said:


> Yep they even banned RedBull for a while cause it had to much caffein and the food & drug administration had it banned from the market, now we have Redbull But with less Vit B12 and other things. And get this in Norway its allowed to use and have PEDS but its not legal to buy or sell it. And it is illegal to use PEDS in any sport or gym that is IOC sponsored.


Talk about wrong priorities. :sad:


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

BRICEY.... WHAT THA FU*K?

WE'RE ALL FRIENDS NOW, AND U GOTTA BRING IT UP AGAIN......YOUR AN HOUR TOO LATE.

F*uck it.... Now i've dropped my pop corn ...........


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Proteen Paul said:


> BRICEY.... WHAT THA FU*K?
> 
> WE'RE ALL FRIENDS NOW, AND U GOTTA BRING IT UP AGAIN......YOU AN HOUR TO LATE.
> 
> F*uck it.... Now i've dropped my pop corn ...........


LMAO


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm off for a shake.

Whilst I'm up i may as well make a protein drink too.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

lol wevans are you still at it


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Proteen Paul said:


> I'm off for a shake.
> 
> Whilst I'm up i may as well make a protein drink too.


while you are away for a shake i will steal you popcorn :devil2:


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

baggsy said:


> lol wevans are you still at it


Thought you were out pal, how nice of you to join us.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> Thought you were out pal, how nice of you to join us.


lol you do know hes natural dont you, along with that lorenzo fella


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

He's obv natty you bunch of jelous ****s!!


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> while you are away for a shake i will steal you popcorn :devil2:


No problem mate..... Its been on the floor thanks to Bricey!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Proteen Paul said:


> No problem mate..... Its been on the floor thanks to Bricey!


No problem mate just needed to dust em off and add some more salt


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Haha epic thread, to say the least!


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> lol I can't believe how angry wevans is getting.
> 
> Americans have better genetics, fact. I went to high school there and have several friends who were 220lb plus in high school, one kid used to lift the back end of cars in the parking lot and spin them right round. I dunno if it's the larger gene pool or what but Americans are prone to being bigger.
> 
> Might also be that sports were compulsory, I wrestled one season, played lacrosse another and cross coountry another. Some kids played hockey/american football from the age of 5 every year w/o fail, and were jacked. A lot of food + training all your life = some big ass yanks!


White Americans are of European heritage , so what after a few hundred years they have evolved to be genetically superior to their European counterparts?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

wevans just been looking at the natty arms edition thread you might be interested, you should take a look some impressive photo's of nattys there especially one guy 17.5 inch arms at around 5% bodyfat? I take it he is lying though as this would be impossible right?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

baggsy said:


> wevans just been looking at the natty arms edition thread you might be interested, you should take a look some impressive photo's of nattys there especially one guy 17.5 inch arms at around 5% bodyfat? I take it he is lying though as this would be impossible right?












SteHowie is full of Sh!t.

FVCK YOU FAKE NATTY PHAGGOTS!!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> SteHowie is full of Sh!t.
> 
> FVCK YOU FAKE NATTY PHAGGOTS!!


thanks, i just wanted your expert opinion


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

baggsy said:


> thanks, i just wanted your expert opinion


and expert opinion you. have. RECEIVED.

Groins hurt, can't take a sh!t in relative peace and comfort, please baggsy, no more.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> and expert opinion you. have. RECEIVED.
> 
> Groins hurt, can't take a sh!t in relative peace and comfort, please baggsy, no more.


lol, seriously what are your stats im curious? you may be a beast..


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

baggsy said:


> lol, seriously what are your stats im curious? you may be a beast..


5'9''/5'10" < dunno 200lb 10%.

Just started cycle goal is 220lb not extra lb body fat gained just muscle/glycogen/whatever water.

Trained 3 years natty came from circa 140lbs 15% to 190lbs 12%.

Not good, not bad. I'm 21 so plenty of years left to go.

Flame away.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> 5'9''/5'10" < dunno 200lb 10%.
> 
> Just started cycle goal is 220lb not extra lb body fat gained just muscle/glycogen/whatever water.
> 
> ...


Good going pal


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

The pretty college boy aint natty.. no way in this world!

Just look at his forearms and shoulders.. even with genetic perfect this is just not possible.

.. Shame he's gearing at such young age.. Freak.

Idiot..

lol


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

baggsy said:


> Good going pal


I'll get pics when I can get my sisters camera.



gymgym said:


> The pretty college boy aint natty.. no way in this world!
> 
> Just look at his forearms and shoulders.. even with genetic perfect this is just not possible.
> 
> ...


The traps/delts and forearms give it away.

No hate for the kid though, he's done awesome, best of luck to the fella.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

id say natty, that age its easy to be conditioned and building mass be quite easy if eating well and traing hard

my friend was 16 and he was a complete monster, genetics and training, hes father was a respected all ireland national champ in the boxing and he was solid and ripped eeven in his 50s, hed read in the garden with these old glasses on and as grey a badger but he was a fit ****er

some guys born with the gene others gotta work at it, no biggy


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

lostwars said:


> id say natty, that age its easy to be conditioned and building mass be quite easy if eating well and traing hard
> 
> my friend was 16 and he was a complete monster, genetics and training, hes father was a respected all ireland national champ in the boxing and he was solid and ripped eeven in his 50s, hed read in the garden with these old glasses on and as grey a badger but he was a fit ****er
> 
> some guys born with the gene others gotta work at it, no biggy


I think we're done here, no need to keep posting.

Thank you.


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Forever mirin haha


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Not gonna lie, the dude is very aesthetic. Both in terms of his physique and facially...

(no ****).


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

jelly


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

he does natty shows


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

rippedgreg said:


> he does natty shows


I did a natty show when I wasn't natty and I won and passed tests. You mad?


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

good genetics in terms of shape thats for sure,if theres evidence hes gone from 170 to 200 ripped in one year then its pretty much clear cut lol,either that or he got some myostatin gene mutations over night lol


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Hes used Tren with Test


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

prolly natty


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

Barbell mafia said:


> Hes used Tren with Test


I know someone who plays top college football in the US and no way would they run tren, either before college or in college.

Test suspension, sometimes a little winny but the long time detectable stuff is a big no no!

he was also 260lbs before he ever juiced, at 6'5...theres a lot to be said for a lifetime of training.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> I did a natty show when I wasn't natty and I won and passed tests. You mad?


not really, i dont do shows so it doesnt bother me, how u manage that anyway? slin?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

How tall is he? Cause He doesn't look like 205lbs cut to me, more like 180 if he was 5'10ish... I think he could have very well achieved that natty tbh and I'm quite a big skeptic.

Heres a guy I know and fully believe is natty - who thinks hes used/using just outer curiosity? He was 88kg on stage at weekend at just under 6ft.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> I did a natty show when I wasn't natty and I won and passed tests. You mad?


That explains a lot about you


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> 5'9''/5'10" < dunno 200lb 10%.
> 
> Trained 3 years natty came from circa 140lbs 15% to 190lbs 12%.
> 
> ...


So in 3 years you got to 190lbs at 5'10/11 and you don't think that say over 10 years of more natty training by the time you reached 31 you couldn't have put on another 20lbs of muscle by training smart? Thats 2lbs a year


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

rippedgreg said:


> not really, i dont do shows so it doesnt bother me, how u manage that anyway? slin?


I was just trolling.



Wardy21 said:


> How tall is he? Cause He doesn't look like 205lbs cut to me, more like 180 if he was 5'10ish... I think he could have very well achieved that natty tbh and I'm quite a big skeptic.
> 
> Heres a guy I know and fully believe is natty - who thinks hes used/using just outer curiosity? He was 88kg on stage at weekend at just under 6ft.
> 
> ...


That guy looks pretty good, I could believe he is natty yes maybe (just maybe) but not certain and you dont 'know' anything, you just assume he is because he competes in tested shows and says he doesn't use steroids. I could look my closest friend in the eye and say I am clean, it isn't hard.



Wardy21 said:


> That explains a lot about you


I didn't really do a natty show.



Wardy21 said:


> So in 3 years you got to 190lbs at 5'10/11 and you don't think that say over 10 years of more natty training by the time you reached 31 you couldn't have put on another 20lbs of muscle by training smart? Thats 2lbs a year


No because that means I would be 210lbs and like 5% body fat, i'm not getting any younger either, I definitely wouldn't have the natural hormones to hold that mass imo (I wouldn't ever anyway).


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> I was just trolling.
> 
> That guy looks pretty good, I could believe he is natty yes maybe (just maybe) but not certain and you dont 'know' anything, you just assume he is because he competes in tested shows and says he doesn't use steroids. I could look my closest friend in the eye and say I am clean, it isn't hard.
> 
> ...


I don't have any reason to believe he is not natty from his general shape/size and I think he looks great. For me personally thats probably my ideal physique and I'm pretty confident I can reach it without gear. Well I will know when I get there and post pictures for you to accuse me of using 

Just for the record I 'know' my dad wasn't using because well hes my dad and he doesn't lie to me (as well as the only steroid hes heard of is dbol from hearing things about Arnie in his day). He reached 100kg at 6'1/'2 around 12% bf and also pulled a 300kg deadlift. I guess for people (possibly like yourself) who don't have the benefit of knowing 'for sure' from someone whats achievable natural then I can't blame you for accusing everyone.

Not everyone actually wants to be 110kg+ and ripped or a huge strongman. For those that want to chase a physique similar to the one I posted and don't mind training a long time to get it then doing it natural is definitely feasible.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Would say the guy in the OP is a juicer - no disrespect to him, he looks fvcking awesome but for me traps like that normally are a give away. He's obviously got some good genes, however in USA there is huge money in this kid from supp companies etc, he would be silly to come out when all the natties believe his latest product will get them hench like him, who's to say his parents haven't been slipping shizzle in to him when he was younger. Was certainly a decent size even as a nipper lb for lb, while I guess he could be a genetic monster, I can't wait to see him when he does juice though.

Dan Barnett on the other hand I would say is natty - looks in great nick, but imo his traps just don't shout gear use in comparison to the rest of his body.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Nothing can be achieved naturally!

ref UK-M


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

empzb said:


> Dan Barnett on the other hand I would say is natty - looks in great nick, but imo his traps just don't shout gear use in comparison to the rest of his body.


Yeah I agree personally.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

he is no natty lol, if he is then he has a serious hormone imbalance problem

arnie claimed he was natty also at 15 :whistling:


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

who cares if hes natty or not hes in good nick, alot of people (including my self when i was younger) have suddnely said roids, prob to make your self feel better, but think about it if a 11year old were to say join this site or get top advice off someone who nos the score he could possilibly be the end result, i wish a cud turn back time maybe a year before i started training to educate my self, the first 1.5years of my training all i ate was cereal around 8bowls a day lol but i gained but if id new whaat to eat id of gained better


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

jus seen this - like lot of posts on here i dont give sh1t whether he is or isnt i dont see how it matters - he's in decent enough shape but yeah he wont be natty imo


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

-so i have to do presentation for class

-awkward as ****

-start working out

-not so awkward

-zyzz is my inspiration

-presentation again

-trembling

-just keep telling myself "i'm fawkin zeez bruh"

-get confident

-my turn

-i get up there

-start shaking uncontrollably

-start telling myself "i'm fawkin zeez bruh"

-teacher says I can start anytime

-I start off with "i'm fawkin zeez bruh"

-at this point I'm so nervous I blackout

-"i'm fawkin zeez bruh"

-repeat at least 4 more times

-look around the room, people are saying "why does he keep saying that?"

-girls start laughing

-I pass out

-hit head on the corner of teacher's desk

-minor concussion -teacher thinks I was on drugs

-classmates call my zeezprah

-nickname eventually turns into zebra

-i haven't heard my real name in months

-haven't been this depressed since high school


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Bruze said:


> -so i have to do presentation for class
> 
> -awkward as ****
> 
> ...


are you for real


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Real as i'll ever be little man


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Bruze said:


> Real as i'll ever be little man


Haha now THAT is irony!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

another sh!t thread

was it with uk-m and pics of topless male teens day in day out


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Real as i'll ever be little man


littel you look like you weigh the same as a house cat


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

He is of course going to claim to be natty if he's an up and coming 'American football star' otherwise he wouldn't be allowed to play. Anyway, doesn't really matter if he's natty or not IMO...he has a very good physique so well done to him


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bruze said:


> -so i have to do presentation for class
> 
> -awkward as ****
> 
> ...


No way mate


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

geeby112 said:


> Thanks for the sample by the way , brilliant strawberry tasting


cheers ! now order some :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Bruze said:


> -so i have to do presentation for class
> 
> -awkward as ****
> 
> ...


Aware!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Bruze said:


> -so i have to do presentation for class
> 
> -awkward as ****
> 
> ...


excellent use of copy and paste lol

as for this guy natty.. well its possible, but unlikely


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Bruze said:


> -so i have to do presentation for class
> 
> -awkward as ****
> 
> ...


Cool story brah


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Ronnie Coleman is natty. Or so he says. Or jokes.


----------

